# 12 gauge black powder blanks



## ammoman (Dec 19, 2005)

I make 12 gauge black powder blanks
this is what I do with very good resoults

I first put a 209 primer in the casing
than I fill it up with 2f ffg black powder
and I just leave a knofe room to put a over powder carboard wad
its just a thin pcs of round card board to keep the powder in the shell
than I take the shell to my reloader and than I crimp the shell closed

CAUTION must only be used in modern shot guns
with steel barrels

these 12 gauge blanks are very very loud

good for the 4th of july and new years


----------



## ammoman (Dec 19, 2005)

only use them in a single shot double barrel aor over and under
must be steel barrels
im not responcipal for any of your actions
you reload blanks at your own risk


----------

